# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  Msg 7391, unable to begin a distributed transaction.

## DLu

Hi:

From SQL2005 server1 database DB1 tableA there is a trigger need to insert record to a remote server2 DB2 tableB, but with following error:

OLE DB provider "SQLNCLI" for linked server "server2" returned message "The transaction manager has disabled its support for remote/network transactions.".
Msg 7391, Level 16, State 2, Procedure trInsUpdDel_Ability, Line 156 The operation could not be performed because OLE DB provider "SQLNCLI" for linked server "server2" was unable to begin a distributed transaction.

I tried on Server2 side:
A. SET REMOTE_PROC_TRANSACTIONS ON
B. sp_configure 'remote proc trans', 1
    reconfigure with override

but still with above error when trigger fires from server1 DB1.

thanks
-D

----------


## rmiao

If os is win2k3, you have to enable msdtc network access.

----------


## DLu

thank you rmiao. It is in win2k3 OS.
-D

----------


## drunkendoody

You are an absolute champ dude. Thanks.

----------

